# Tony Campolo



## centerpin fan (Jun 9, 2015)

> It has taken countless hours of prayer, study, conversation and emotional turmoil to bring me to the place where I am finally ready to call for the full acceptance of Christian gay couples into the Church.



http://tonycampolo.org/for-the-record-tony-campolo-releases-a-new-statement/#.VXdZMVjbKUk


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just for you.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 10, 2015)

I wonder what scripture or inspiration changed his belief? His wife already had his new way of thinking. 
He mentions Matthew 25:40  "the least of these brothers and sisters of mine" as his reasoning.

I think that verse is just pertaining to his 12 disciples.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re:*

It's grace and truth, NOT grace or truth!!!   
Surely most here know that, "I was lost but now I'm found" doesn't translate very well to "My lifestyle was accepted and now I'm saved".

Come on into the church oh drunkard and bring your bottle.  We have a back pew just for you!

Come on into the church oh addict and bring your chemicals with you.  I'm sure they will help you find Jesus!

Come on into the church oh pedophile.  We will even let you watch our children!

Is that what God wants?

Perhaps I am naïve, but doesn't everyone realize that the nature of their salvation is, "I was wrong but now Jesus changed me and now I am loved"?  Can one be saved who has not been changed and has not realized their wrongness?  What do we think turning to Jesus means? Do we actually think the Spirit of God will dwell with darkness?   

John 8
10 Jesus stood up and said to her, “Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?” 11 She said, “No one, Lord.” And Jesus said, “Neither do I condemn you; go, and from now on sin no more.”

And right after that, these words:

John 8
12 Again Jesus spoke to them, saying, “I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.” 

You must follow Jesus to keep from walking in darkness!  That truth will not change by any man's decree!

So follow Jesus!  This is how the wrong in me turned into love from my Heavenly Father!  There are No shortcuts!


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 10, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder what scripture or inspiration changed his belief? His wife already had his new way of thinking.



You purposely answered your own question?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 10, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Just for you.



He's a well-known (or so I thought) evangelical minister.  He was Bill Clinton's "spiritual advisor", which is kind of like being Mike Tyson's financial advisor.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 10, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder what scripture or inspiration changed his belief? His wife



As hobbs noted above:



Artfuldodger said:


> His wife



Wife > scripture


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 10, 2015)

formula1 said:


> It's grace and truth, NOT grace or truth!!!
> Surely most here know that, "I was lost but now I'm found" doesn't translate very well to "My lifestyle was accepted and now I'm saved".
> 
> Come on into the church oh drunkard and bring your bottle.  We have a back pew just for you!
> ...



Well said.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 10, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> He's a well-known (or so I thought) evangelical minister.  He was Bill Clinton's "spiritual advisor", which is kind of like being Mike Tyson's financial advisor.





 You have a good jab today... Your timing is...practiced?

I though this was about gay issues and the church, now I'm not certain.... As a matter of fact I'm not curtain this is a jab, it just might be a Butter Bean pro Zionist boiler maker overhand right....

As a matter of curiosity, did you ever check out the promotion of gay tourism to Tel Aviv and Isreal in general? It is wicked!

Are we in a political election mode by any chance?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 10, 2015)

formula1 said:


> It's grace and truth, NOT grace or truth!!!
> Surely most here know that, "I was lost but now I'm found" doesn't translate very well to "My lifestyle was accepted and now I'm saved".
> 
> Come on into the church oh drunkard and bring your bottle.  We have a back pew just for you!
> ...



If the drunkard, addict, or pedophile accepts Jesus but doesn't change, what does that mean? What if they repent or change 95%? 50%? 30%? How much change/repentance is needed?
Can we also consider the cheater, lustful, angered, hater, adulterer, liars,  , and the jealous hearts?

But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars--they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death."

Liars? I 100% love Jesus and believe he died for my sins. I still lie.

Grace, love, and hope are the truth. It's the only hope a sinner like me has. If the Holy Spirit still allows me to sin then the where is my proof? Why me and not the homosexual?

Who will not inherit the Kingdom of Heaven? Liars?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 10, 2015)

Exodus 20:17 Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife.

Even with the Holy Spirit dwelling I'm having trouble with heterosexual lust spirits or lust demons. I can feel their presence. 
I've never felt a homosexual lust spirit or demon. I can only imagine Satan goes after our weak points if in fact Christians are tempted by Satan.
I hope that my faith in Jesus is enough to warrant salvation by God's grace. Maybe Brother Tom has this same hope.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re:*



Artfuldodger said:


> If the drunkard, addict, or pedophile accepts Jesus but doesn't change, what does that mean?
> 
> If one does not change, did they accept Him? The key to change is not the words you say but a transformed heart through the power of the Holy Spirit!
> 
> ...



Just wanted to answer your questions, Art. 

BTW, I was the drunkard, but I am free 33 years now.  That's the power of Christ in me!  He did what I could never do!  Blessings to you!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Just wanted to answer your questions, Art.
> 
> BTW, I was the drunkard, but I am free 33 years now.  That's the power of Christ in me!  He did what I could never do!  Blessings to you!



I'm glad that you have repented 100%. I haven't made it to that percentage level yet. I am working on it.
Hopefully grace will take care of what I lack. Jesus died on a cross for my less than perfect percentage of repentance. My repentance is knowing this "truth."
My salvation is 100% from God.

Now It's possible that although I know God I could start worshiping idols. My heterosexual lust could increase. God could turn me over to a depraved mind. Then my heterosexual lust could reveal itself in adultery and fornication. I could have sex with married women and prostitutes. 
Different sins manifest themselves in different ways in different people.  When the men of Sodom came to Lot's house to rape the angels, Lot offered his daughter's instead. Why would Lot offer his daughters instead of himself to homosexual men? He wouldn't because he knew these were evil heterosexual men. So evil and depraved they would rape anything.  If Lot thought they were homosexual he would have offered himself.

Comparing Sodom to homosexuality is like comparing an axe to axe murders.

In our search for the "truth" we must focus on what love is and the rest will fall into place. I don't know exactly how our love of God and each other will affect our salvation but it should show effects in our lives while we live on this Earth.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

Why do I still lie? I wish I knew. 

I will say my weaknesses are why I need the blood of Jesus.
Grace has released me from the bondage of sin.

From the song "At Calvary"

Mercy there was great, and grace was free;
Pardon there was multiplied to me;
There my burdened soul found liberty,
    At Calvary.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re:*



Artfuldodger said:


> I'm glad that you have repented 100%.



Just wanted to clarify, I am 100% through Christ!  He is my righteousness. I am not 100% repented as I am absolutely sure there are things in me I don't even know I need to repent for yet.   But God is growing me into His image.  And He is faithful to complete us through His work in us.

God Bless!

1 John 1
7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanses us from all sin. 8 If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9  If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Why do I still lie? I wish I knew.
> 
> I will say my weaknesses are why I need the blood of Jesus.
> Grace has released me from the bondage of sin.
> ...



Are you a liar or do you bare false witness?

If you lie purposely, then it must 'do" something "positive" for you. And in this case, "what it does for you"  is why you lie.

I have found that baring false witness, which is sometimes though a lie but different, issues from passion (s).

For example, I am upset with my home insurance company for many reasons. But in this case, they just increased my house payment by 200 bucks--- for a reason I find unfair and I put in a claim for damages to contents because a lightning strike killed my computer and TV and they are making  me put in a claim which is taking forever to process. The hassle is not really worth the damages. So much for being a client.

In short, I'm livid about my insurance company, so just last week while explaining my problem to a friend, I just happened to let slip that they jacked up my insurance premium $300. And! this is not true. It is $200.

When I said it I was "angry"  and it just came out. I thought about it after and though it was strange I said $300. I exaggerated because I was " p-ss-- -ff" and this was a false witness. I'll have to check myself from now on, cause I know that if i'm emotional, in this case angry and upset, I can exaggerate facts--and bare false witness.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

If Brother Tony based his new beliefs because of his wife's persuasion, what does that say about the heterosexual man?
Why did God make the first man's libido so strong the first woman had so much power over him? 
This same thing is constantly repeated over time. Perhaps wars were perpetuated by spouses. I can picture a woman persuading her president husband to be man enough to start a war.
Women in most countries must dress modestly not to arouse the men in the country. 
The first sin that started the ball rolling was by a heterosexual. Well it had to be to start the human race but I wonder if Adam & Steve could have did it any better? The no sinning part, not the procreation.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 13, 2017)

Another one bites the dust.  I never heard of this guy, but he wrote _The Message_.

http://religionnews.com/2017/07/12/...-his-mind-about-same-sex-issues-and-marriage/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 14, 2017)

http://babylonbee.com/news/eternal-god-concerned-might-wrong-side-history/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 14, 2017)

Supposedly he's retracted his statements.

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ne...n-actually-does-not-support-gay-marriage.html

Sort of.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 14, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> http://babylonbee.com/news/eternal-god-concerned-might-wrong-side-history/





> The Lord has reportedly been growing increasingly worried in recent years that His objective morals seem to be more and more out of step with the current culture’s ever-changing standards. According to insiders, the Almighty Creator of the entire universe has been struggling with inner turmoil over the outdated nature of His commands centering around human sexuality, marriage, and gender identity for “a while now.”



In related news, there was a NY Post article today about a "Christian dominatrix".  I kid you not.

I won't link to it, but the article (and accompanying video) has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 14, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Supposedly he's retracted his statements.
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/ne...n-actually-does-not-support-gay-marriage.html
> 
> Sort of.



Publishers and bookstores threatening to pull your books off the shelves has a way of focusing the mind.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 14, 2017)

I see Brother Barryl is reading this thread.  Where ya been, dude?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 14, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> I see Brother Barryl is reading this thread.  Where ya been, dude?



... and now he's gone.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 14, 2017)

Read about the Christian Dom.  Could have straight from Babylon Bee.....except it didn't.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 14, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Read about the Christian Dom.  Could have straight from Babylon Bee.....except it didn't.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 24, 2017)

Tony Campalo has been on the teetering edge of being a raging liberal for years now. I just assumed he had already come out with this stance years ago.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 24, 2017)

jmharris23 said:


> Tony Campalo has been on the teetering edge of being a raging liberal for years now. I just assumed he had already come out with this stance years ago.



Years ago, I read one of his books and actually thought it was pretty good.  Either he had not gone off the deep end at that time or he was just hiding it well.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe he has always been "out there somewhere"

He had a  “GRADUAL” SALVATION EXPERIENCE.

"CAMPOLO BELIEVES IN EVOLUTION "

"CAMPOLO DOESN’T BELIEVE THAT THE BIBLE IS INERRANTLY INSPIRED"

"CAMPOLO DESCRIBES MAN AS DIVINE"

"CAMPOLO BELIEVES NON-CHRISTIANS MIGHT GO TO HEAVEN'

I think maybe his view on this is comparable to the Reformed view in that God calls or elects them without ever hearing the gospel. They know and believe in God so therefore they believe in Jesus.
I don't think it's like he is saying Hindus go to heaven. Scripture used was Romans 2:14-16.

"CAMPOLO BELIEVES WE ARE BUILDING THE KINGDOM OF GOD TODAY"

"CAMPOLO HATES DISPENSATIONALISM"

"Tony Campolo co-authored a book with Mary Darling that promotes contemplative spirituality."

Basically he meditates.

"CAMPOLO BELIEVES IN FEMALE CHURCH LEADERS"

https://www.wayoflife.org/database/beware_of_tony_campolo.html


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 26, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Years ago, I read one of his books and actually thought it was pretty good.  Either he had not gone off the deep end at that time or he was just hiding it well.



I may have read the same book. I liked it and him a lot, but have followed him over the years and he certainly leans a little farther left every year.


----------

